# course vs fine drywall screws



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Fine is for metal studs, will be slower to drive in and have shallower threads.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lars56 said:


> I'll be hanging 5/8 drywall on my ceiling with 1 5/8" drywall screws..does it make a difference if I use coarse or fine threaded screws?
> Thank you


Yes. 
Use the coarse.


----------



## Lars56 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks..that's what I bought, but you'd think they'd mention that on the box? I'll have to go back to Home Depot and let the clerk know. He did'nt have a clue when I asked him what the difference was!


----------



## jponto07 (Jul 6, 2012)

The HD guy didn't know the difference? :bangin: Shocker!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Either will work; "2.2.5.1 Type G screws, for attaching gypsum panel products
to gypsum panel products; Type S screws, for attaching gypsum
panel products to light gage steel framing and wood framing members; and Type W screws, for attaching gypsum
panel products to wood framing members, shall comply with
Standard Specification for Steel Drill Screws for the Application
of Gypsum Board, ASTM C 1002." from; http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

The fine thread (tapping) have 50% more threads for 10% more holding power against withdrawal than the coarse thread.

Gary


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Typical 'rule of thumb'

Course thread for soft woods
Fine thread for hard woods


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Not positive without going out to the truck, but pretty sure it does say on the box.


----------

